# FreeNAS iSCSI



## JanS48 (Apr 6, 2010)

Greetings All
I'm attempting to bring up an FreeNAS iSCSI server on a Dell 2950 server with two SAS drives configured as a mirrored pair.

I can install FreeNAS and set the configuration for iSCSI but whenever I attempt to set the Target to r/w I get an error: 
Error: The changes could not be applied (error code 1). When viewing the logs I see that I'm getting errors trying to init the disk:
istgt_lu_disk.c: 408:istgt_lu_disk_init: ***ERROR*** LU1: LUN0: open error
and some others.

Note: If I set the target to r/o - the system initializes and is reachable from iSCSI initiators on other machines but is useless in read-only mode.

Anyone else see this or know of a fix? :sigh:


----------

